# Caught in the Act



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Going back to the cup and perch toy we were chatting about yesterday.....and how the little loves enjoy tipping the contents out and throwing the cups on the floor......I caught Ms Flora in the act......


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yep, dumping the contents is the most fun! 
All of my birds agree with Flora on that one. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's cute! Little Flora is just precious!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha look at cute little miss Flora . So that's what Kristen was talking about that her birds do with that flower "feeder". It further proves that birds do not use it as a feeder at all! :laughing2:. In fact, when I see it again at the store, I just might get one for use as a toy for my budgies . I do wonder if _any_ birds use it as it was intended for haha.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Stormy loves to throw his food around. Silly birds!


----------



## SouthernKeet (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha so funny! What I kind of bird is she? Doesn't look like a budgie but looks cute. Ok read another post and it's ur parrotlet from the dark side lol. She is precious.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Miss Flora certainly knows what her toy is supposed to do  

How cute! It sounds like I'm the only one with a budgie who doesn't like to throw food or food bowls around--Mallorn tends to act very demure


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


RavensGryf said:



Haha look at cute little miss Flora . So that's what Kristen was talking about that her birds do with that flower "feeder". It further proves that birds do not use it as a feeder at all! :laughing2:. In fact, when I see it again at the store, I just might get one for use as a toy for my budgies . I do wonder if any birds use it as it was intended for haha.

Click to expand...

My girls throw the little "flowers" down no matter what, food inside or not. My boys only throw them when they're emptied! Although my boys have never been known to waste food, even eating the pellet dust! I just started putting the little cups back in the holder in the girls' cage, so they've been having a LOT of fun seeing how many times mommy will replace them! Although I've never been quick enough to catch them in the act!!!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> How cute! It sounds like I'm the only one with a budgie who doesn't like to throw food or food bowls around--Mallorn tends to act very demure


Mink is very demure as well, and she doesn't toss bowls or anything. Then again, she does try to emulate her idol Mallorn as much as possible. That could be why! :laughing2:


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I got hit with a pellet today and the nearest budgie cage was a good 10 feet away from me!hmy:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

SouthernKeet said:


> Haha so funny! What I kind of bird is she? Doesn't look like a budgie but looks cute. Ok read another post and it's ur parrotlet from the dark side lol. She is precious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes, I realise now I put her in the wrong category I hope I am forgiven :bowdown: and that Ms Flora doesn't grow up with an identity crisis


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie, 

I didn't even notice this was in the wrong section!  I've moved it into the "Other Birds" forum now :thumbsup:


----------

